# Home theater and HDTV setup



## Jsponi (Jan 21, 2012)

Just bought Panasonic P50GT30 HDTV and Denon AVR1313 surround sound receiver. Have Comcast HD box. All connections currently via HDMI cables. Only way that I've been able to have Denon audio is to connect HD Cable box-> AV receiver in-> Av receiver out -> HDTV in. This works and sounds great. Problem is if AV receiver is off, I have no audio or video on HDTV. I don't want to always power up AV receiver just to watch TV. Is there a way to have audio and video work on HDTV without AV receiver on, and then just switch AV receiver on when I choose?

On my ancient Panasonic tube TV, there was an option to just switch from internal speakers to external via an AV receiver. Only similar option on this TV just turns speakers off.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your cable box has two outputs (all do) then run the second directly to the TV. The second may be Component (RGB) in which case you'll need to run a pair of audio cables too (5 in total). Then when you want to listen to only the TV just switch it to the Component input and you should be GtG. 

(I have mine setup this way and don't mess with turning off the internal/external speakers; all I do is turn the TV volume all the way down when I'm using the surround system.)


----------



## Jsponi (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for quick reply. Makes sense, but will I lose HD quality using component instead of HDMI to HDTV?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Perhaps slightly but it won't be really noticeable.


----------



## Jsponi (Jan 21, 2012)

yustr - Thanks for the help. Everything working after setting up as you described.


----------

